# Hell durchflutetes Laminat-Zimmer



## Misao

Können Sie mir sagen bitte, was bedeutet "Hell durchflutetes Laminat-Zimmer (ca. 12 qm) in männlicher 4er-WG mit sep." auf Spanisch???

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Thomas-ger

Hi Misao,

i can't translate the hold sentence into spanish but "WG" means "Wohngemeinschaft" in english this is "residential community" and in spanish it means "barrio residencial". Do you still want the hold sentence to be translated?

Thomas


Hallo Misao,

ich kann Ihnen nicht alles ins Spanische übersetzen aber ich kann Ihnen sagen das WG Wohngemeinschaft heißt und das Wohngemeinschaft im Spanischen "barrio residencial" heißt. Wollen Sie den Rest immer noch wissen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jana337

Thomas-ger said:
			
		

> Hallo Misao,
> 
> ich kann Ihnen nicht alles ins Spanische übersetzen aber ich kann Ihnen sagen das WG Wohngemeinschaft heißt und das Wohngemeinschaft im Spanischen "barrio residencial" heißt. Wollen Sie den Rest immer noch wissen?
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,

herzlich willkommen im deutschen Forum! Ich möchte dir sagen, dass hier gedutzt wird. Auch Misao wollte es sicherlich machen. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

> Hell durchflutetes Laminat-Zimmer (ca. 12 qm) in männlicher 4er-WG mit sep. Keller, Fahrradkeller und Abstellraum in zentrums- und uninähe. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten zu Fuß in max. 10 min, sowie Sparkasse, Rossmann, Internetcafe, Computerpool, Copyshop... Straßenbahn ist in 2 min zu erreichen. Hofbenutzung möglich. Gegenüber ist ein Waschcenter zu günstigen Preisen.



Hi Misao,

for a Spanish translation take this one and go to the Spanish forum or wait for Elroy who is versed in almost all languages. 

It is a hell laminate room in an appartment for 4 males, with a separate cellar. 

Is the rest of the advertisment clear?

Jana


----------



## germinal

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Misao,
> 
> for a Spanish translation take this one and go to the Spanish forum or wait for Elroy who is versed in almost all languages.
> 
> It is a hell laminate room in an appartment for 4 males, with a separate cellar.
> 
> Is the rest of the advertisment clear?
> 
> Jana


 


Could someone translate this into English so that I or someone else can attempt a translation into Spanish?      The abbreviations in German have defeated me.   


Germinal.


.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Misao,
> 
> for a Spanish translation take this one and go to the Spanish forum or wait for Elroy who is versed in almost all languages.
> 
> It is a hell laminate room in an appartment for 4 males, with a separate cellar.
> 
> Is the rest of the advertisment clear?
> 
> Jana


Jana,

One question: What does "hell laminate" mean?  

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Jana,
> 
> One question: What does "hell laminate" mean?
> 
> Gaer



Oh sorry, should have been a light room instead of hell. I copied the German word instead of translating it.  But the result is cute, isn't it? I am going to edit it.

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, should have been a light room instead of hell. I copied the German word instead of translating it.  But the result is cute, isn't it?


A laminated hell? I like the idea 

Axl


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Oh sorry, should have been a light room instead of hell. I copied the German word instead of translating it.  But the result is cute, isn't it? I am going to edit it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jana


Well, there usually isn't a lot of light in "hell", or so I've been told. Except for the fires.  

Now, what about "durchfluten". Does that mean that the whole area is filled with light (sort of an open, sunny looking space)?

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, there usually isn't a lot of light in "hell", or so I've been told. Except for the fires.
> 
> Now, what about "durchfluten". Does that mean that the whole area is filled with light (sort of an open, sunny looking space)?
> 
> Gaer



Yes, exactly. The Duden gives _beleuchtet _as a synonym for _von Licht durchflutet_ (a nice word, flut = flood).

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Yes, exactly. The Duden gives _beleuchtet _as a synonym for _von Licht durchflutet_ (a nice word, flut = flood).
> 
> Jana


OK. 10 points for the non-natives. Now, if we can find someone to translate it into Spanish.  

Btw, how have you learned all those tricky abbeviations???

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> OK. 10 points for the non-natives. Now, if we can find someone to translate it into Spanish.
> 
> Btw, how have you learned all those tricky abbeviations???
> 
> Gaer



Well, I lived in Germany and the abbreviation WG is a very common word there, especially among students. I was very confused about "sep" first - Misao believed that sep was the end of the sentence. But then I googled the ad and found the whole text. It wasn't difficult to figure out what sep. Keller means. Then qm - easy as well. I used to read German housing ads, too. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Well, I lived in Germany and the abbreviation WG is a very common word there, especially among students. I was very confused about "sep" first - Misao believed that sep was the end of the sentence. But then I googled the ad and found the whole text. It wasn't difficult to figure out what sep. Keller means. Then qm - easy as well. I used to read German housing ads, too.
> 
> Jana


This is what completely threw me: männlicher *4er*-WG.

WG is on LEO. I was lazy.  As for the rest, I never thought to Google it:

_Hell durchflutetes Laminat-Zimmer (ca. 12 qm) in männlicher 4er-WG mit sep. Keller, Fahrradkeller und Abstellraum in zentrums- und uninähe. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten zu Fuß in max. 10 min, sowie Sparkasse, Rossmann, Internetcafe, Computerpool, Copyshop... Straßenbahn ist in 2 min zu erreichen. Hofbenutzung möglich. Gegenüber ist ein Waschcenter zu günstigen Preisen._

NOW it's clear. Context, as usual, is so important. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Thomas-ger said:
			
		

> Hallo Misao,
> 
> ich kann *dir* nicht alles ins Spanische übersetzen aber ich kann *dir* sagen*,* das*s* WG Wohngemeinschaft heißt und das*s* Wohngemeinschaft im Spanischen "barrio residencial" heißt. W*illst du* den Rest immer noch wissen?
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Ich begrüße dich auch erst einmal im Forum. Hier kann ENTWEDER Englisch ODER Deutsch gesprochen (bzw. geschrieben) werden. Je nachdem, wie die Fragestellung lautet. Lass mich dich noch darauf hinweisen, so wenig wie möglich falsch zu schreiben, denn hier wollen Deutschlernende natürlich keine Fehler sehen, daher habe ich auch einen tollen Fehler korrigieren müssen.   

Alle duzen sich hier.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ... or wait for Elroy who is versed in almost all languages.



You'll have to wait for him some time, because he's in the Netherlands now. Maybe he'll have Internet access there, but I am off the forum for one week, too.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich begrüße dich auch erst einmal im Forum. Hier kann ENTWEDER Englisch ODER Deutsch gesprochen (bzw. geschrieben) werden. Je nachdem, wie die Fragestellung lautet. Lass mich dich noch darauf hinweisen, so wenig wie möglich falsch zu schreiben, denn hier wollen Deutschlernende natürlich keine Fehler sehen, daher habe ich auch einen tollen Fehler korrigieren müssen.
> 
> Alle duzen sich hier.


I'd also like to add that anyone in these forums should feel free to answer something written in German with English OR answer something written in English in GERMAN. Either way. Then, if someone can't understand something written in either language, there is always a member who will translate for you. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You'll have to wait for him some time, because he's in the Netherlands now. Maybe he'll have Internet access there, but I am off the forum for one week, too.


Well, we will have to hope that he is here to help out during the time you are gone. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, we will have to hope that he is here to help out during the time you are gone.
> 
> Gaer



Haha, I'm sure he's a much greater help than I am.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Haha, I'm sure he's a much greater help than I am.


Hey, don't talk like that, even kidding around. A forum can't exist without a core group of members who are here daily. You've been here almost every day for as long as I've been around. We all make mistakes. None of us has all the right answers, we all learn things from other people, but the most helpful and knowledgeable people in the world are no help if they are not available.

Stimmt's?  

Gaer


----------



## Andræs

Hola / Hallo:

Mi traducción sería / Meine Übersetzung:

Habitación con laminado luminoso (de aprox. 12 m. cuadrados) en un apartamento para cuatro varones, con sótano separado.

Andrês.


----------



## gaer

Andræs said:
			
		

> Hola / Hallo:
> 
> Mi traducción sería / Meine Übersetzung:
> 
> Habitación con laminado luminoso (de aprox. 12 m. cuadrados) en un apartamento para cuatro varones, con sótano separado.
> 
> Andrês.


Thanks, Andrês!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Hey, don't talk like that, even kidding around. A forum can't exist without a core group of members who are here daily. You've been here almost every day for as long as I've been around. We all make mistakes. None of us has all the right answers, we all learn things from other people, but the most helpful and knowledgeable people in the world are no help if they are not available.
> 
> Stimmt's?
> 
> Gaer



Right (Stimmt)!

I totally agree with you. I am always available, but I had to spend my vacation with my family and so I couldn't use the Internet. I have no laptop, so that it's hard for me to participate this forum when I'm abroad or not at home.


----------



## elroy

Andræs said:
			
		

> Hola / Hallo:
> 
> Mi traducción sería / Meine Übersetzung:
> 
> Habitación con laminado luminoso (de aprox. 12 m. cuadrados) en un apartamento para cuatro varones, con sótano separado.
> 
> Andrês.



A few modifications/Ein paar Abwandelungen/Algunas modificaciones:

*Habitación con laminado luminoso y bien ventilado  (de aprox. 12 m. cuadrados) en una residencia estudiantil para cuatro varones, con sótano separado.*


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Hey, don't talk like that, even kidding around. A forum can't exist without a core group of members who are here daily. You've been here almost every day for as long as I've been around. We all make mistakes. None of us has all the right answers, we all learn things from other people, but the most helpful and knowledgeable people in the world are no help if they are not available.
> 
> Stimmt's?
> 
> Gaer



Gaer,

I think he was just facetiously referring to the Spanish.  Of course everybody's useful, helpful, and beneficial.


----------



## Misao

uf!! I've been off too much time, I think. Thank you everybody.
I'm going to Halle next Oktober and I'm looking for a flat or something.

And, Janna, you were right. I thought "sep" was the end of the sentence.

Danke!!!


----------

